# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  كلية الحصن تتغلب على كلية الخوارزمي

## معاذ القرعان

تغلب اليوم فريق كلية الحصن لكرة السلة على كلية الخوارزمي بنتيجة 54 - 12 والف مبروك للكلية 
وللكابتن محمد الروابدة  :Smile:  وان شاء الله الفوز بالمباريات الجاية .

----------


## عُبادة

احلى معاذ
 الف مبروك


الف تحية للرقم 12

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> احلى معاذ
>  الف مبروك
> 
> 
> الف تحية للرقم 12


 :Db465236ff:  يعني معاذ :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> احلى معاذ
>  الف مبروك
> 
> 
> الف تحية للرقم 12




الله يبارك فيك شطناوي 

تسلم حبيبي على الرقم 12  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يعني معاذ




اه معاذ ليش بتضحك؟؟؟

----------


## ابن الاردن

مبروك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> مبروك


الله ييبارك فيك  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه معاذ ليش بتضحك؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف مبروك لفريق جامعتنا ...واحلى لاعب صاحب الرقم 12

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك 
واحلى تحية للفريق وصاحب الرقم الي بحكو عنو فوق

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الف مبروك لفريق جامعتنا ...واحلى لاعب صاحب الرقم 12



 :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> الف مبروك 
> واحلى تحية للفريق وصاحب الرقم الي بحكو عنو فوق


شكرا يا محمد بس فريق الريشة خسر من اول مباراة  :Frown:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

الف مبروك لفريق كلية الحصن.........
والك خصيصا يا معاذ..........
 :Bl (14):

----------


## keana

مبارك الفوز

----------

